# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  100 vjec dhe e virgjer.

## Mina

Kjo eshte gjeja me interesante qe kam degjuar ndonjehere. E ftuar tek " Stranamore" kjo grua- zonjushe deklaron se ishte 100 vjec dhe ende e virgjer. Pyetjes djallezore te gazetarit :" Perse?", ajo i pergjigjet thjeshte:"Nuk me ka dashuruar kurre, askush".

----------


## Shanon

Mina pse habitesh? une para dy vjetesh kam lexuar nje mesazh te botuar tek gazeta intervista ne rubriken per tu njohur djem me vajza dhe anasjelltas. Me ka bere pershtypje nje mesazh, po e lexoja krejt rastesisht dhe thoshte pak a shume keshtu" lexoj cdo dite keut mesazhet si dhe epitetet qe "jam e bukur, kam syte e bukur, jam e gjae kam trup te bukur etj etj. Jam matur disa here te shkruaj po asnjehere skam shkruar se me ka ardhur turp jo nga paraqitja ime po se sdoja te genjaja. Nese nuk do te tregoja se nuk jam e bukur madje jam e shemtuar do mbetesha akomae virgjer dhe pse jam 28 vjece po ky nuk eshte faji im. Askush nuk me ka dashur, kurre gjithmone me jane larguar ose me ka dashur dikush qe une nuk e doja. Po une qe sjam e bukur a nuk kam te drejte te dashuroj? Perse ju meshkujt e kerkoni dashurine vetem te ato femra me trup dhe fytyre te bukur apo vetem ato dine te dashurojne?".

keshtu Mina qe ndodh dhe keshtu dhe une personalisht nuk habitem. Plus qe kam patur nje goce ne dhome ne qytet studenti 34 vjece, shume kinge dhe me trup shume te bukur qe ishte dhe vazhdon te jete akoma e virgjer. Dhe jo sepse nuk e ka dahsur njeri , po sepse te parin qe ka dashur e ka pritur gjashte vjet qe te kthehej nga anglia dhe me te nuk ka ndjenjur as dhe nje nate (me kupton!) dhe pastaj ai kur erdhi kishte ndryshuar aq shume sa kjo se duronte dot afer keshtu qe mebti akoma e virgjer dhe deri para 8 muajsh qe e kam takuar ishte akoma ashtu sepse eshte e bindur dhe nuk i ve faj (eshte mendimi i saj) qe te shkoje naten e pare te marteses e virgjer!

----------


## matilda

Eshte vertete absurde ,por perse dashurohemi gjithmone me personin e gabuar,ose na dashurojne njerez qe nuk mund ti dashurojme.Dhe ne vuajme per persona per te cilet ne nuk kemi as nje vend ne vemendjen e tyre.Nuk e kuptoj.Pastaj meshkujt kur thone qe ka rendesi ,karakteri i femres dhe jo paraqitja e jashtme ,genjejne.E shikoni ,me te  tilla fakte te verteta ata duhet te binden qe jane genjeshtare .Pa dashur ketu sigurisht te bej pergjithesime,por mund te flas qe nje nr i arsyetushem meshkujsh mendojne ne kete menyre.Paraqitja luan vertete rol per ata.Por dashuria do te ishte me e bukur e bazuar ne shpirt ,jo ne aparence,besoj une.

----------


## Brari

Edhe te femrat  dhe te meshkujt ka shum raste te tilla.

Jam i bindur se kudo ka te tille dhe per "te qene brenda" me ambjentin disa dhe genjejne.

Nji femer kur ndodhet mes njerzve te afert e te respektuar edhe ne se nuk eshte e virgjer thote ..jam e virgjer..
Natyrisht shprehja "jam e virgjer " thuhet ne forma te tjera.
Kur femra eshte mes nji shoqerie te lire ..psh nji tuf vajzash te cakerdisura pak nga trute thote per inerci ose per pershtatje me ambjentin..(edhe ne se eshte e virgjer).. nuk jam e virgjer dhe se kam kaluar disa te dashur..sepse ka frik nga reagimin e ndonji torollakeje qe mund te thote.. uaaa  qenke prapa botes me ..qenke budallaqe ti moj goc..boj mi tarallake qejf se nji jet kena e kina me vdek nji dit..

Edhe meshkujt keshtu jane..ne ambjent shokesh qeflij ata te gjithe tregojne raste te Don zhuanizmit te tyre. 
Shume nga keta genjejne. 

Disa femra dhe meshkuj jane te virgjer/a per shkak te fizikut te tyre jo terheqes por ka qe jane te virgjer/a (edhe se jane shume te bukur/a) per shkaqe morale, dinjiteti e personaliteti. 
Kjo ndodh te vajzat me familje te mire ku kurvlleku konsiderohet turp. 
Tek  kjo kategori  nderi i vetes e i familjes vihet mbi tundimet. 
Ato mendojne se ti jepen dikujt qe nuk e meriton eshte princip  i jetes dhe i permbahen kesaj. 
Koha ben te veten..njerzit ecin me kohen..por jo te gjithe munden te ecin ne pararoje..
Ngelen perseri nji kategori e madhe qe mendojne se ka rendesi virgjiniteti si pjese e dinjitetit te personit.
Une personalisht i adhuroj kta njerez.
Me keta behen behet FAMILJA MODEL dhe Kombi i mire.
Me kategorite e tjera behet kjo qe eshte bere kto vite ku lam nam si popull i shkaterruar ku ne cdo fshat ka banda e bordello e ku cdo qytet ka ushtri banditesh e fabrika prostitucioni.
Nuk fus ketu nji vajze qe dashuron nji djale i cili edhe tregon respekt, njihet me familjen e vajzes, prezanton te dashuren me Familjen e vet dhe marrin nji aprovim nga dy familjet qe te dalin, shetisin dhe te shkojne per pushime diku..
Ne keto raste dhe dashuria e tyre qe do permbaje dhe SEX  eshte e "ligjeruar" dhe ne se deshton nji dite kjo vajze dhe ky djale kane fytyre te jene dinjitoz ne Shoqeri.
 Askush nuk i shikon  me sy te keq kte kategori, perjashto Pismiletin.
Nuk meritojne respekt ato vajza qe mbas nji prezantimi ne disko ose ne kafene me nji bandill bukurosh me zinxhir floriri ose Benz shkojne neper Motelle ose Banesa sekrete e kalojne naten ose diten.

----------


## Reina

> Nuk me ka dashuruar kurre, askush".


Shume e trishtueshme mos te te dashuroj asnjeri per 100 vjet. Sadoqe po u plake fizikisht nuk mendoj se te do njeri apo jam gabim?...

Ti aleate cfare mendon per kete gje, habitesh? 

ps: Mi fovase ja mena aleate   :uahaha:

----------


## Roi

* E mori Goca sa te dhimbshme jan keto fjal, por edhe ju duhet te dini se edhe meshkujt nuk mund te ju lusin gjdo here edhe ata presin nga ju. Sigurisht ju kujtohet kenga:
Se iken iken puthjet,iken moj nje nga nje e vajzat behen plaka rinia moj nuk vjen me*  :pa dhembe:

----------


## green

Nganjehere kjo varet edhe nga doza e larte e self-control (ose me e larte se te tjeret)...Nuk ka te beje fare me paraqitjen e jashtme. Ka vajza qe nuk kane asnje mangesi fizike dhe nga ana tjeter jane te permbajtura/te rezervuara dhe duan qe gjerat te kene vertet sens mos te behen per hir te te qenit me dike tjeter (mqse gjithe te tjeret qenkan...)Kohet e fundit pashe filmin "Something's Gotta Give" me D. Keaton dhe J. Nicholson. Personazhi i D. Keaton eshte lloji i njeriut (femres ne kete rast) qe po pershkruaja me lart. 
Pastaj ka dhe njerez qe kane frike mos lendohen dhe nuk e japin veten tek asnjeri tjeter...Por nje gje eshte: jo gjithmone ka lidhje me bukurine fizike. Une kam pare plot femra jo shume te pashme qe marrin alamet djemsh nderkohe qe nje qe e lakmojne te gjithe mund te rrije fare mire vetem? (Edhe pse shume njerez duan te jene me te :buzeqeshje: )
greenflower

----------


## Clauss

cte themi tani .. shpresa vdes e fundit.. por sepse ne kete rast mund te iki plaka para shpresesh : ajde dhe 100 te tjera. peace

----------


## KaLTerSi

nuk me vjen cudi qe eshte e virgjer o Aleate, dihet qe femrat ne pergjithesi te berit dashuri e lidhin me te qenit ne dashuri e duke ditur qe zonjusha me lart nuk eshte ndjere kurre e dashuruar...atehere

pastaj o Aleate ka te bej dhe me njeriun, di disa femra(dhe meshkuj) te cilat kane pasur shume pretendime, dhe nuk dua kurre te them qe nuk duhet pasur pretendime, por  mbase pretendimet duhen qene me shume realiste e me pak romantike se pretendimet e teperta ndonjehere te marin n'qaf.

tani mendo e Aleate, kjo e gjora me lart, ka kaluar vitet e rinise ne vetmi, asnjehere nuk eshte ndjere e kerkuar apo e deshiruar nga nje mashkull e mer dot me mend si mund ti jete shkaterruar self esteem asaj? ajo eshte ndjere e deshtuar si femer qe nuk ka qene e zonja te ndjell nje mashkull dhe e deshtuar si njeri qe pretendimet(apo endrrat) e saj kurre nuk i beri realitet. 

pastaj o Aleate vjen nje pike e njeriu mesohet, bie rehat si me thene me ndjenjen e vetmise dhe te deshtimit e thjesht nuk perpiqet me, nuk e mendon me.

p.s. cme ke kellerosur ne greqisht moj?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

epo kur thone qe smund te jetosh pa dashuri, ja kane futur kote   :pa dhembe:   shif plaka 100 vjece dhe e pa dashuruar. Besoj se eshte e virgjer per shume arsye:
1)sic tha kaltua, ka pretendime
2)nuk eshte sexualy active
3)mbase po pret akoma per "mr right" lol

keto jane krysoret mendoj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Del Monako

> p.s. cme ke kellerosur ne greqisht moj?


Me duket se te ka thone,- "E bone ate vrasjen dje?" lool

Ku marr vesh nga Gerqishtja une mi ...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

meduket tha "ki frik per mua"  :ngerdheshje:  hmm e ku di une se kam digjuar greqishtjen per  11 vjete  :sarkastik:

----------


## Reina

> Pastaj ka dhe njerez qe kane frike mos lendohen dhe nuk e japin veten tek asnjeri tjeter


Kjo eshte me se e vertete!!!

Une mendoj se kjo grua jo nuk eshte dashuruar kurre, por se nuk ka dashuruar kurre ose mbase ka dashuruar ate qe se ka dashuruar..lemsh nuk e bera fare.

----------


## Del Monako

> Une mendoj se kjo grua jo nuk eshte dashuruar kurre, por se nuk ka dashuruar kurre ose mbase ka dashuruar ate qe se ka dashuruar..lemsh nuk e bera fare.



Hmmm, shume e qarte!!!!
Ashtu mendoj edhe une.   :pa dhembe:

----------


## KaLTerSi

Terheq postimin.

----------


## Del Monako

> meduket tha "ki frik per mua"  hmm e ku di une se kam digjuar greqishtjen per 11 vjete


Lol.  Ja edhe kjo figura na sqaroi tani. E thake gerqishten edhe ti, me keq se une. lol


Une mendoj se ajo gruja ska pas dite gjo fare per keto pune. Ka qene grua me namuz(ops si njona ketej rrotull). Kur e ka zbulu ajo ndonje dite te nxehte gushti, kush e di sa vjec ka qen, psh rreth te 60-ave.  Ka thone e shkreta, ca kam, ca kam, ka shku tek doktori edhe doktori ka zbulu sekretin e e madh. Kshu, ndryshe ska kuptim.

----------


## PINK

epo 100 vjet .. tjetra nuk e gjeti dashurine ..apo mr right ??? 

i feel sorry for her .. se nuk mori nga jeta everything ... 

pink

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol po po Del Moko, e qaj greqishten, me shume se ty  :ngerdheshje: 


un them qe ajo plaka ka genjyer popullin, ka ca njerez qe i pelqen te shikoj reagimin e te tjerve, mbase do te behej e famshme... na hodhi plaka...kot po bisedojm, nuk e dim neqoftese ka thene te verteten, duhet te marri a polygraph-- a lie detector test!!!  :djall me brire:

----------


## PINK

> lol po po Del Moko, e qaj greqishten, me shume se ty 
> 
> 
> un them qe ajo plaka ka genjyer popullin, ka ca njerez qe i pelqen te shikoj reagimin e te tjerve, mbase do te behej e famshme... na hodhi plaka...kot po bisedojm, nuk e dim neqoftese ka thene te verteten, duhet te marri a polygraph-- a lie detector test!!!



dhe une ashtu them Rexhina ... e bejne me shume per attention .. ose qendron mundesia qe plaka ka qene lesbi ... u know per te bere sex ka bere porrrr ska humbur virgjerine lololol


jo per gje eshte e pamundur .. :P

pink

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol pinko sa cudi kur shkruajta arsyet mendova te shtoja numrin 4 dhe te shkruaja mos ka qene lesbike  :ngerdheshje:  ahh shyqyre qe ti mendon si un lol

----------

